# Heat cable and dimming thermostat



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hiya I have a heat cable im using to heat up my viv walls and surrounding areas. However I dont have a pulse stat but I do have a habistat dimmer stat. My heat cable is at 50 watts so its over the minimum wattage my dimming stat needs but can I use my dimmer with my heat cable???? Just wondering would it break it or not work with it????

Please help!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Many Thanks

Martin Dean


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

reptileman33 said:


> Hiya I have a heat cable im using to heat up my viv walls and surrounding areas. However I dont have a pulse stat but I do have a habistat dimmer stat. My heat cable is at 50 watts so its over the minimum wattage my dimming stat needs but can I use my dimmer with my heat cable???? Just wondering would it break it or not work with it????
> 
> Please help!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> ...


 yes you can use a dimming stat whith heat cable had this set up in mt rack :2thumb:


----------

